# Thin foodpads



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

I take my V to the office 3 times a week. I’m on bicycle, she trots next to me. It’s a 20 min run on concrete. Recently I’ve noticed that her footpads are getting thin. She doesn’t show any signs of being uncomfortable. I’ve read that pads toughen up by themselves and most of the paw wax and spray solutions are mostly aimed at cracked paws. I do spray her paws when it’s snowing or when it’s very hot but I’m not sure if anything really protects the pads. Boots are definitely a no, she is VERY sensitive to anything she has to wear and I want her to be able to pay attention to the busy traffic.

Any tips for thin footpads? Should I protect them, or just wait till they thicken up?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Those look thin due to the wear on pavement.
You could try Tuff foot, but maybe drive to work on days she goes with you would be a better solution.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

The treadz on them their tires is gitt'in pretty thin!

I'd probably initially cut back the bike ride and run to once a week, to give her pads a chance to regenerate a bit.

I'd also use a high quality moisturizer/balm on her feet. The surface of dog pads can become very dry and hard... and be more susceptible to abrading on concrete. The toughest leather and calluses are the ones that are properly moisturized.

After her pads recover some, I'd try "goto work with mommy" twice a week... and keeping a close eye on her pads.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Glad I checked in with forum on this  thanks! I have ordered some extra wax, will take public transport for a while and I decided to give boots a try.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@Frida010, keep in mind those three times weekly runs have probably become "important" to your v-girl.

I wouldn't totally deprive her of what became normal to her and is beneficial to her, for any more than a week. She wasn't injured and showed no sign of discomfort. Just a little over worn.

I think you're going to find it surprising, how fast her pads regenerate. Get her back out there, next week, for a run to work and back.

I'd also like to point out, from your image above, wear is predominantly on her front two toes. Suggestive to me, the greatest wearing of her pads is occurring during acceleration (when friction would be at its greatest). What are the odds, you do a fair amount of starting and stopping, on the trek to and from work?


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

derwos said:


> @Frida010, keep in mind those three times weekly runs have probably become "important" to your v-girl.
> 
> I wouldn't totally deprive her of what became normal to her and is beneficial to her, for any more than a week. She wasn't injured and showed no sign of discomfort. Just a little over worn.
> 
> ...


I actually thought exactly the same  I can’t take public transport every time. She still needs her exercise before checking in to the office. So I bought boots and I’ll try to slowly introduce those to her in the coming weeks. I actually booked daycare one day extra next week, and we can walk one day instead of bike too. I used to do that when she was younger. Just takes me a little longer, but it’s also a good exercise for me.

About the wearing, her back footpads look the same. There is quite a lot of starting and stopping as we live in the city center and we encounter many traffic lights. In the Netherlands we have separate bike lanes so it’s a safe run but very busy. When it’s less busy I sometimes let her run fast. That could also have caused them to wear out faster than just a normal trot.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Frida010 said:


> I actually thought exactly the same  I can’t take public transport every time. She still needs her exercise before checking in to the office. So I bought boots and I’ll try to slowly introduce those to her in the coming weeks. I actually booked daycare one day extra next week, and we can walk one day instead of bike too. I used to do that when she was younger. Just takes me a little longer, but it’s also a good exercise for me.


Sounds like an awesome plan of moderating and managing! Wishing y'all the best in being able to return to your normal routine!


Frida010 said:


> About the wearing, her back footpads look the same. There is quite a lot of starting and stopping as we live in the city center and we encounter many traffic lights. In the Netherlands we have separate bike lanes so it’s a safe run but very busy. When it’s less busy I sometimes let her run fast. That could also have caused them to wear out faster than just a normal trot.


Ok. It just appeared from the image you posted above, the front two toes were showing more pink than the rear. Regardless, consider quick starts will cause more wear, than a moderate trot.

I have a little personal experience of where you live. In the autumn of 2017, I had some business in Iasi, Romania. From the United States, I decided to land in Amsterdam and spend several days there. My hotel was between Vondelpark and the Van Gogh museum. My interest in Amsterdam (Centrum and canal belt, in particular), was the history and architecture of buildings and canal system. There was a time, your city was the economic center of commerce, in the entire world.

When there, the bike lanes and number of bikers, can't be ignored! LOL The bike traffic is INSANE!🤣😂🤣 Your v-girl being able to negotiate that craziness, makes her a very special girl!

You live in a beautiful city!!! Best wishes!


----------

